
AWS EC2 Systems Manager – System Level Visibility and Analytics - Trisell
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2016/12/aws-config-now-integrates-with-amazon-ec2-systems-manager-to-provide-continuous-monitoring-and-governance-of-software-on-your-ec2-instances-and-on-premises-systems/?sc_channel=sm&sc_campaign=launch_EC2_2b3bac64&sc_publisher=tw_go&sc_content=EC2_Management_Tools&sc_outcome=launches&adbsc=social_launches_20161201_68406446&adbid=804377609014386688&adbpl=tw&adbpr=571241517
======
brazzledazzle
For anyone wondering why there's so many AWS product announcements: The annual
AWS conference re:Invent is going on right now.

------
sciurus
This link doesn't have much details about EC2 Systems Manager. Hopefully there
will be a blog post or product page for it soon.

~~~
cthalupa
Looks like there's more detail here[https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/systems-
manager/](https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/systems-manager/)

~~~
sciurus
Could a mod change the submission to point to that?

